# cleaning a chainsaw



## carbon neutral (Oct 12, 2007)

I was working on my chain saw and was getting tired of all the oil
impregnated wood dust in various crevises.  I took all
the various parts and put them in the dishwasher.  It
worked great but before you try this remember to take
out the other dishes and be sure to get the parts out before your
wife finds them.  She questioned me about the gas smell
in the house but I don't think she would have put the
two together had she not found the parts in the
washer.


----------



## carpniels (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Clark,

Smart, but the gas smell would worry me. Especially with 3 small sons walking around the house.

Plus, now that it is clean, the crevises will fill up in the next 10 minutes you use your saw. Except for a clean saw for a little while, is there any benefit to cleaning the saw?

Thanks

CarpNiels


----------



## Mmaul (Oct 12, 2007)

I took apart and rebuilt my 032 stihl last winter, this chainsaw was my dads and I aquired it when he stopped burning wood. First thing is washing part that are covered in oil with water is never a good idea the best thing to use is carb or brake cleaner be cause it more effectively blows the dirt and oil away. Water will cause rust, and if the parts werent perfectly dry when put back together it might be tough get them back off.


----------



## Bill (Oct 12, 2007)

I use an air-chuck


----------



## Eric Johnson (Oct 12, 2007)

My dad sticks his air cleaner element in the washing machine with his work clothes. For some strange reason, my mom puts up with this kind of behavior. That explains why, when we visit, my wife takes her clothes to the local laundromat.

Carpniels, I think you're right. The most important thing is to keep the crud under control, and most people do that with a screwdriver, but I would recommend a chop stick or some other piece of wood to avoid scratching the parts.

Having a squeaky clean saw is no doubt satisfying, but I don't it will cut any better than a dirty one. Of course, you need to keep the area around your air filter, gas and oil caps clean to avoid letting any of that crud into your engine or oil system. That's where I focus most of my housekeeping energy.


----------



## Mmaul (Oct 12, 2007)

air-chuck is a great tool to use nothing safer than air, no chemical build up.


----------



## carpniels (Oct 12, 2007)

please inform us all what an air chuck is?

I have no idea.

CarpNiels


----------



## Mmaul (Oct 12, 2007)

Air-chuck is on an Air compressor all it does is let the air out of the tank at a rate you control by a nozzle, you usally use sharp fast burst's when cleaning.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree with your basic point, but compressed air can be pretty dangerous if it's misused.


----------



## babalu87 (Oct 12, 2007)

How do you get the creosotes off 

I use air too, wear them goggles!

Reminds me, I have to get a new chain sprocket soon. I may treat myself to a new chain too.
I have a TON of Oak to get on the ground, bucked up and then back off the ground. I wont even try to split it all. I have many seasons worth that I want to get down and stacked as rounds so the ants and big damn white grubs (?) stop chewing it up.

Damn gypsy moth caterpillars killed about 30% of my Oaks!


----------



## Bill (Oct 12, 2007)

An air chuck is safer than a chainsaw.


----------



## Mmaul (Oct 12, 2007)

If you are refering to the Sprocket on the end of the bar you will probably have to by buy a new bar, I am not to familar with Jonsered but anymore you cant just replace the sprocket on the bar.


----------



## carbon neutral (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree with most of the comments, however this is the first time in 5 years and lots of use that I had done any maintenance on this saw aside from changing the blades.  I wanted to thoroughly inspect the parts and replace the air filter, spark plug, fuel filter, bar, chain etc.  Most of the parts I put in the dishwasher were plastic and the metal parts were promptly dried and re-coated with light oil.  Having all the parts clean before doing any work made it easier to work on and re-assemble.  I did use compressed air in the clutch area.


----------



## Mmaul (Oct 12, 2007)

What kind of saw?


----------



## WarmGuy (Oct 12, 2007)

Also, if you put the parts in the washing machine, first take your wife's lingerie.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Oct 12, 2007)

WarmGuy said:
			
		

> Also, if you put the parts in the washing machine, first take your wife's lingerie.



Take my wife's lingerie--what? "off" or "out"?


----------



## My_3_Girls (Oct 12, 2007)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> WarmGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ohhhh, boy.. it's going to be a long winter on the ol' Hearth


----------



## JayD (Oct 12, 2007)

{Non- Chlorinated Brake cleaner} It will say right on the can Safe for Plastic-Rubber works good to cut the oil then use a blow gun to remove the residue. Use a Green scrubie and brake cleaner to remove sap from bar.


----------



## Yooper Burning (Oct 13, 2007)

I use a can of starting fluid to clean off my air filter reqularly, and my saw a few times a year.  It evaporates quickly and leaves no residue as does brake cleaner.  However, it doesn't dissolve gunk as well as brake or electical cleaner.  But the no residue is a major plus.
BTW:  I stongly suggest you do not smoke while using starting fluid ;-)


----------



## Mmaul (Oct 13, 2007)

Also make sure the Chainsaw is cold.


----------



## MALogger (Oct 14, 2007)

What is lingerie? The only time I see that stuff is when the catalogs come in the mail!!

As far as this thread, I use the compressed air. Probably because there is always a compressor in the back of my truck!


----------

